# Левая часть тела не расслабляется, а правая не включается при нагрузках. Прошу помощи



## Владимирыч (10 Фев 2021)

В 2008 весил 140 кг, пошёл в зал, сбросил 60 кг к 2016-му. Начались проблемы: левая часть тела от шеи до колена перестала расслабляться после тренировок, боли в левой части шеи, плече, верхней части спины, ягодице, бедре, а правая часть тела отдыхает и не включается полностью при даже слабых нагрузках. Бросил тренировки. Проблема перестала прогрессировать временно. Был у 3 Кинезиологов, 2 травматологов, 3 остеопатов, МРТ всего тела - ничего не показало. Блокады, темпы не помогли. Год назад пошла негативная динамика. Одно-два отжимания, приседания и левая сторона горит, а правая не включается. Сейчас надорвал медиальный мениск на левом колене, тк. полностью левая сторона потеряла гибкость и растяжку.  Левая часть шеи и спины как будто таскает постоянно 10 кг гирю. Кто может исправить, кто сталкивался с подобным? Последний Кинезиолог вроде включил правое бедро, но правую руку, часть спины и шеи - никак. Порошу очень помощи.


----------



## La murr (11 Фев 2021)

@Владимирыч, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Фев 2021)

Я сталкивалась, только справа.
Мениска разорвано два на правой ноге.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Фев 2021)

Произошло почти как у Высоцкого В.С.: "Я на десять тыщ рванул, как на пятьсот, - и спёкся".


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Фев 2021)

Не расслабляется после инсульта.
А колено фиксировано, вот и порвала.


----------

